# no more 0% at sears



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

just checked sears.com for a possible upgrade for a lawn or garden tractor for my city property, noticed no 0% at this time, guess no upgrade for me at this time. sales must be good at sears. hope nothing major breaks and i have to take the plunge.


----------

